# Steering issues



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, I'd say they are related. A bad negative battery cable is a common issue on Cruzes.


----------



## AdrianCTD (10 mo ago)

Johnny B said:


> Well, I'd say they are related. A bad negative battery cable is a common issue on Cruzes.


Thanks. I’ve never changed that on mine, just found another thread on that. Found AC Delco cable 22754271, so may order that.


----------

